# Wismec Atomizer Coil Build



## Mr. B (20/11/16)

What's the best coil build for a Wismec RDTA using an eleaf iStick 60w?


----------



## Mac75 (20/11/16)

3mm id. Kanthal clapton 26/32. 0.5ohm spaced. Airflow set to bottom. Thats my preferred build on my theorem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/11/16)

Mr. B said:


> What's the best coil build for a Wismec RDTA using an eleaf iStick 60w?



Welcome to the forum @Mr. B 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------

